# Contact Admin to add your Motorhome/RV/5th Wheel to Database



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi, 
Thank you if you have already submitted your Vehicle to the Specification database.
If not could you please do so, past and present are allowed. If you are having problems with any of the submissions then please pm me and we will sort it out.
Do not worry if you do not have a photo or a layout plan. If possible I will source it before approving it.
Help us to reach a 1000 before the New Year. It is possible.
You can use the link in my signature below.
T.I.A.

Steve

Heading altered as I am no longer in charge


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Steve

best of luck reaching 1000 mate

stew


----------



## Saphire (May 1, 2005)

I have just added the Geist Phantom RL to the database.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Thank's
I will add as soon as possible

Steve


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Just uploaded the Elddis Autoquest 160 Steve!


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Thank's Peter

Erm, How about the new one?

Well you can only ask :wink: :lol:


----------



## Saphire (May 1, 2005)

Another added our prvious Van the Roller Team Granduca Garage P. 
Hope you make the 1000.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,



> Erm, How about the new one?


Hmmmmmmmmmmm, which ones that Steve, ah yes, the Hymer, ummm, I can let you have what little I know, the pics will be stock pics only at this stage.

Will attempt to modify it/update it once we have it.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Peter,
With your skills, you can get all info needed before you pick it up :wink: 

Have a nice Xmas and New Year both of you.

Steve & Jan


----------



## Saphire (May 1, 2005)

Steve what heading is the database under I can't find it anywhere. I know you have given a link to add a motorhome but can't find the database.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,



> With your skills, you can get all info needed before you pick it up


Hmmmmmm, yes Steve, I could find the info but I am getting tired now and I need my beauty sleep, I know I have it saved on here somewhere, but where?



> Have a nice Xmas and New Year both of you.


Thanks Steve (and Jan) Chris and I hope you both have a lovely Christmas and New Year as well, look forward to seeing you both again next year at one or more of the events.
ccasion5:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Saphire said:


> Steve what heading is the database under I can't find it anywhere. I know you have given a link to add a motorhome but can't find the database.


You can use the link at the bottom of the page or on left side specifications.

Regards

Steve


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Excellent response, been busy adding today. Keep it up please 1000 can be reached.


Steve


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Keep them coming.

Steve


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

C'mon then Steve,...how many have we got??


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Well Dave, we had an excellent effort put in by some members and I was kept busy. Sadly we only acheived 805. Thank you all for your efforts and please continue to add. 

Steve


----------



## Fego (Nov 27, 2006)

*Make that 806*

I just added my Bessacarr E495


----------



## 89193 (May 16, 2005)

*dbase update*

hi
just added - i hope - elnagh clipper 50.

nothing happened after i clicked on submit so not sure if its been added or not

dave


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave,
Just checked and no Enlagh, please try again. It is working as I have others.
Any problems get back to me 

Steve


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
We currently have 816 listings
Is your Vehicle listed?
Is you layout listed?
Is any information missing that you could provide?

Please go to the Database using the link

>>Click Here<<

Thanks

Steve


----------



## 102160 (Dec 20, 2006)

I'll add our Knaus in when I have the spec sheet in front of me, I can't remember even the length off the top of my head....


----------



## woodcut (Sep 30, 2006)

*Data base*

Hi Steve

Just entered our MH hope all is OK Jeff....................


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Bit difficult as mine has a none recognised name (no surprise there then  ) but the specs cant handle our engine size or tanks either.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Autotrail Apache 634u added
Norman


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

RR there is a contact link in the top of the page, use that and Dave will add it.
Woodcut and Tucano i will do now.

Steve


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Current count

887 motorhome specifications

Please add yours

If needed use contact link on page to notify of any problems/issues

Steve


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Just entered our 985F rapido Steve.

Bob


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Cheers Bob
By the way it was another link.....see pm

Steve


----------



## 112947 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Hello!*

Sorry,for troubling you.
I registered today from Turkey,and I wanted to check can I sent a message to you.Please ıf you have got it could you unswer me thanks


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

have just added our fantastic Frankia I804DB    
Ken


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'd love to enter my Rv into the database, but it wont let me 'cos it dont list Gulfstream as a manufacturer.


if someone can sort that out, then I'll bang the old keyboard like a dervish.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Hello!*



mercedes-sprinter said:


> Sorry,for troubling you.
> I registered today from Turkey,and I wanted to check can I sent a message to you.Please Ä±f you have got it could you unswer me thanks


Hi

Welcome to MHF
You are unable to Pm me as you have not subscribed. It is only £10 and you get all the benefits listed on the first page.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Advantages

Hope that helps

Steve


----------



## cliver (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi steve,

forgive my ingnorance, but where do I provide my Pilote details. Is it in a PM to your good self?

Thanks,
Clive

PS. Assuming you still want these details?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Clive
In the specifications page, link on front page. If you have any problems then PM me.

Steve


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Still cant do it, as Gulfstream isnt listed. and, I know theres at least 1 more than mine as members.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Try a pm to nukeadmin, only he can add additions sorry.

If no joy try stewart

good luck

Steve


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Okay, thank you.


----------



## cliver (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Steve,
many thanks. I have managed to load my vehicle details (Pilote). Unfortunately, I was unable to add my previous VW REIMO conversion, as there is no listing for it, but we are now one closer to the 1000!

Regards,
Clive


----------



## ronidog (Aug 1, 2008)

Hello

I am new to this world of motorhomes. I had some difficulty understanding the wide range of vehicles available. So I have added the soon to be mine Devon Conversions Caamrgue. Can't wait to go and collect it  

Ronidog


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Roni, I think and a dog? :lol: 

I will go and have a look

Steve


----------



## 117537 (Oct 18, 2008)

I tried to submit my details but my manufacturer is not listed and as you are not allowed to leave that particular window blank i was unable to take it any further. I am sorry but i am a technophobe so all references to anything other than "press this button then press that button" go straight over my head.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Is anyone going to help him?

Or at least aknowledge


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Can't put mine on too big

Loddy


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

who is the manufacturer Mobytoo ?


----------



## scubydoo (Jan 18, 2007)

*Database*

Which database are you talking about. On this site or elsewhere?


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Autohomes not on your list?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry
It is not me ignoring you, I have reported the posting to mods but as you can see no reply.
Hope you get an answer some day at least.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

no-one is ignoring anyone Steve, I have been away at Lincoln since last Wednesday and been out of email / net contact.

Autohomes added now ramblingon


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> no-one is ignoring anyone Steve, I have been away at Lincoln since last Wednesday and been out of email / net contact.
> 
> Autohomes added now ramblingon


Don't think this is quite what snadj was getting at Nuke. Think all he was saying to poster is that he is not ignoring the posting as he is no longer involved in the database. He has also flagged post to mods who presumably have let you know so you can add details. As i see it snadj is NOT insinuating you are ignoring anyone! Guess its come about as there is now noone in charge of this section.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

y mods alerted me as soon as i returned and it has now been added. Doesn't matter that no-one specifically in charge of this section Carol as no admin control panel to add manufacturers to it, i had to dive into the database and do it manually.

Plenty of sections on MHF don't have any specific member looking after them  otherwise I would have 100s of staff lol


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> y mods alerted me as soon as i returned and it has now been added. Doesn't matter that no-one specifically in charge of this section Carol as no admin control panel to add manufacturers to it, i had to dive into the database and do it manually.
> 
> Plenty of sections on MHF don't have any specific member looking after them  otherwise I would have 100s of staff lol


Them databases gonna be the death of you!!!!

This section did have person previously was what was getting at although possibly not very well. Anyway back into the databases you go, is it dark in there?????? And spooky??? Does it have....gulp......spiders


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Cazza,
Mods could have answered Dave.

Also who answered this one?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-599016.html#599016

Just do not want members thinking * I * as Cazza pointed out was ignoring them.

I have altered the title now.


----------

